
Rascal: a Haskell with more parentheses - greghendershott
https://lexi-lambda.github.io/blog/2017/01/02/rascal-a-haskell-with-more-parentheses/
======
greghendershott
I thought to submit this while reading two comments in the Eta discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13376724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13376724)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13379629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13379629)

